# pspell doesn't compile



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2013)

I selected pspell as a php5 option, but compile failed.  So I tried to compile pspell itself.  That failed too:

```
8:22 Tue, 05 Mar                                                                [server/root]/usr/ports/textproc/php5-pspell> make install clean
===>  Installing for php5-pspell-5.4.12
===>   php5-pspell-5.4.12 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   php5-pspell-5.4.12 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/session.so - found
===>   php5-pspell-5.4.12 depends on shared library: aspell - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/php5-pspell already installed
install: /usr/ports/textproc/php5-pspell/work/php-5.4.12/ext/pspell/modules/pspell.so: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-pspell.
                                                                                8:22 Tue, 05 Mar                                                                [server/root]/usr/ports/textproc/php5-pspell> locate pspell.so
/usr/local/lib/libpspell.so
/usr/local/lib/libpspell.so.16
/usr/ports/textproc/aspell/work/aspell-0.60.6.1/.libs/libpspell.so
/usr/ports/textproc/aspell/work/aspell-0.60.6.1/.libs/libpspell.so.16
/usr/ports/textproc/aspell/work/aspell-0.60.6.1/.libs/libpspell.so.16T
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-pspell/work/php-5.4.11/ext/pspell/.libs/pspell.so
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-pspell/work/php-5.4.11/ext/pspell/modules/pspell.so
```

It breaks because the php-version subtree is stale:  it expects php-5.4.12.  Is there a conventional way to deal with this kind of version skew, apart from renaming that subtree root while muttering under my breath?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

Update your PHP to 5.4.12 first, then update your extensions.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Update your PHP to 5.4.12 first, then update your extensions.



I already had done.  Because of the no-apache-module problem, I purged /var/db/ports and ccache's cache, did a fresh [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd], did a [cmd=]make rmconfig-recursive[/cmd] just for its magical value, and went from there, getting the above result.


----------

